# Convention clinic? what do you want to see?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

At the 2011 national, what clinics do you want to see and would go to?
I am waiting for the times to knowhow many to line up
thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Marty... I've talked with David about doing 2 clinics on decals. 

The clinics would include decal design, hints, application guidelines and painting of rolling stock.


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

How about the way you do your roadbed? The decals sounds great too.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Marty, 

I'll be giving two clinic's, one on battery-powered trailing cars with the C-10L and our new models, Solar Car and Snow Blower. The second, the New RCS RailLinx System along with the new 6amp PNP, Sandwich PNP, and Soundcard PNP. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty how about a SIMPLE intro into battery power with the Aristo TE in a trailing car as I have done before. This is a no brainer no added frills just a quick down and dirty getting into battery power to run trains quickly.
Also one on weathering with my method of the "Grunge". Also done before.

Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a DCC clinic on CV's and what they mean. Esp MTS and 14 speed steps vs other DCC and 28/128 speed steps for one.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A reliable standard that never goes out of style are clinics on bashing existing products into new items (this could include kits such a the stuff coming out of Rio Grande Models UK designed for replacing the sides of AMS coaches as well as the stuff from Great American Locomotion all the way up to and including Hartford products.) A related clinic would be the scratch building of rolling stock. On a related note, construction of buildings for outdoor use would always make an excellent clinic! 
Of course, there should be clinics on gardening and how to work with plants and bushes to fit into a miniature world (i.e. trimming properly, picking the proper plants, etc...) Remember, this convention isn't just about large scale! It's also a _garden_ railroad convention! 
One of the most difficult but also one of the most distinctive features of a garden is a water feature! A clinic on their designs, construction, maintenance and repair is almost a must! Well, there are a few suggestions...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Feb 2011 08:37 AM 
A reliable standard that never goes out of style are clinics on bashing existing products into new items (this could include kits such a the stuff coming out of Rio Grande Models UK designed for replacing the sides of AMS coaches as well as the stuff from Great American Locomotion all the way up to and including Hartford products.) A related clinic would be the scratch building of rolling stock. On a related note, construction of buildings for outdoor use would always make an excellent clinic! 
Of course, there should be clinics on gardening and how to work with plants and bushes to fit into a miniature world (i.e. trimming properly, picking the proper plants, etc...) Remember, this convention isn't just about large scale! It's also a _garden_ railroad convention! 
One of the most difficult but also one of the most distinctive features of a garden is a water feature! A clinic on their designs, construction, maintenance and repair is almost a must! Well, there are a few suggestions...
Maybe we could talk Mike and/or Renee' Kidman into doing one on the water feature...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I would like for you to teach the masses on how you weather your stock with rattle cans and your techniques etc. ????


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

so far great 

I need David,,hint,,, hint,,, 

to give me an amount of clinics and times that need to be filled.. 
David......


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 02 Feb 2011 08:37 AM 
A reliable standard that never goes out of style are clinics on bashing existing products...
Oh! Oh!
I may have to come just for that.
I'd bet Elmassian will come, too.

The Polk Folk won't like it, but, hey, not my problem!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

A clinic on operations would be super cool too. Rail ops even better....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Ground cover and smaller plants ( all wild) l do not seem to be responding to my gardening technique. Standing with a bottle of Round Up in my hand and shouting "Grow or I will kill you" does not seem to generate the responce I would like.

Maybe a gardening clinic would be in order 

JJ


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
A clinic on weathering with an airbrush 
Dennis


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Last year I really enjoyed a talk on plants by Don Herzog and I'd go to his talk again if I could. I'm also interested in talks on construction, especially building waterfalls and artificial rock work.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Dave, Dave, Dave.....(somebody's gonna think you're serious!)


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

My first concern is to make sure the conventioneers have a wide variety of clinics covering all sorts of different topics. We can have as many rooms as we need to do the clinics. So, we can run more than one clinic at a time. We can also run the same clinic multiple times during the week if a lot of people want to attend. 

Most of the time, clinics run while the exhibition hall is open. 
We should have a minimum of two clinics going on in two different rooms. Alternating hourly. We can always have more 
Each room will be blocked off for 2 hours to give each presenter plenty of time to give a thorough presentation. If more time is needed, that can be arranged 
We will have LCD projectors, eraser boards or anything else the presenter may need. 

Right now, We start clinics on Wednesday. If we have enough interest and need more time, we could start on Tuesday. 

This can be changed to best suit the attendees and their wishes. But keep in mind different people come to the convention for different reasons and there is only a short amount of time to go on tours, be in the exhibition hall and the clinics. Besides throwing in the Banquet, BBQ Etc. 

So the proposed schedule would be clinics on ... 

Wed 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 
Thurs 12, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 
Fri 12, 1, 2, 3, 4, 
Sat 9, 10, 11, 12, 1, 2, 3, 4 

This schedule gives 23 2 hour slots for clinics. As I stated before, we can run more than 2 rooms for clinics and have many more or add Tuesday to do clinics on. 

If anyone has an opinion or a suggestion let me know. 

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats what I needed in an e-mail 
great


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"A reliable standard that never goes out of style are clinics on bashing existing products into new items " 

"Oh! Oh! 
I may have to come just for that. 
I'd bet Elmassian will come, too." 

No, No, Dave. What Steve meant was KITbashing! Not the kind (although usually deserved) that you and Greg do. ;>) 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to see a clinic for people to show them how to determine the basic wiring in their loco, so they can try to install a DCC, Revo, Airwire, etc. 

The basics on determining the track pickups, where the power gets "into" a main board. Making sure you isolate wires so a battery power job does not try to power the rails, etc. 

Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 29 Jan 2011 11:23 AM 
Marty, ... The second, the New RCS RailLinx System ,,,

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
Hey Tony! Did you know you had a new product?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03 Feb 2011 10:10 AM 
I'd like to see a clinic for people to show them how to determine the basic wiring in their loco, so they can try to install a DCC, Revo, Airwire, etc. 

The basics on determining the track pickups, where the power gets "into" a main board. Making sure you isolate wires so a battery power job does not try to power the rails, etc. 

Greg 
Maybe this clinic could cover the uses of a Digital Volt/ amp Meter. How to connect and how to read. How to use it for continuity 

JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

John I sure could use a class on that stuff I can use the meter very minimally but for most of the things you can do with it ..I can't..

BUT I get by with the limited knolledge! I am able to get done what I need!










OH yea you'd be surprised how many people cannot solder either!

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, soldering basics would be a good class too. 

Virtually every person I have taught a few simple rules (as was taught to me) make nice, secure solder joints. 

It's definitely a hands on thing, as I believe the basic wiring issues are. 

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I think 2 hour sessions are too long. If it can't be taught in 45 min (1 hour time blocks) then it's too much for one session. I'd also rather not see a conflict with the layout tours, but I do understand there's limited time in the evenings. Still, three one hour (or 45 min) sessions each evening for three evenings would be 9 time slots, and if there are three rooms going at the same time that's 27 sessions.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The problem with doing 3 or 4 clinics at a time is getting complaints from people they want to be at 2 clinics. 
Maybe we should do 1.5 hours for a clinic. Remember it would be fair to give 15 minutes clean up and 15 mintues to set up.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with the aformentioned 1 hour clinics. You lose the audience after about 40 mins anyway.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One hr is long enough as the attention span is at 50 min after that your wasting your time. One thing about it you can not please everyone so give it our best shot. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I chated with the boss, the head man, the show king, man of the hour?????? Whats his name???? 

any way I'm going to layout some time frames and spaces and send it to David... thats his name!!! 

See what he thinks. 
I to think more than one hour would be optional. But running over has been a problem. And letting the next speaker get set up. 

You can't please all the people. 

Greg good ideas. Will you be coming?? e-mail me direct if you want to do a clinic. 

I was thinking of asking Rex A. if he wants to do one on bashing and servicing motor blocks. 

keep the ideas coming. 

I personally have used hand outs to pass around helping to keep inner action going. 
Power point did not work for me because I wanted to fall asleep. 

Plus I don't want to pack or ship a lot of stuff for the clinic, takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Will there be a clinic for us guys who WILL be going out to the local Bars at night ?

Always need a good clinic with antibiatics..........


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
you'll be so busy ,it will drive you NOT to drink.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 05 Feb 2011 06:20 AM 
Nick 
you'll be so busy ,it will drive you NOT to drink.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think I will be going, the current economic climate just sucks too much. 

However, I would love to give a clinic on elementary electrical measuring, and troubleshooting. 

I help a lot of people offline, and would love to fine tune a presentation that more people can understand, there's got to be a better way of explaining it so people "get" the concept, not just get told how to do it once. 

My goal is to help people understand it themselves. I'm not a real fan of detailed step by step instructions, because there is ALWAYS one little thing that is different in each situation, and the step by step "recipe" goes to ****. 

Well, that's what I would like to do, get a bunch of people comfortable with a voltmeter measuring amps, volts, ohms. Another is the way to check out a loco so you could figure out how to change it over to a decoder, rewiring existing lights, determining voltage or resistor needed, and finally how to quickly and completely isolate power pickups from motor wires. 

I'd also like to do a clinic on breaking down USAT and Aristo motor blocks and show how to troubleshoot and improve them.

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 03 Feb 2011 06:33 PM 
I agree with the aformentioned 1 hour clinics. You lose the audience after about 40 mins anyway. 

That's what I've found as well. However, I thnk I'd allow at least an hour and a half for the room for setup and questions following for those who might want to stay.

I've had that experience when giving prior clinics.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 05 Feb 2011 10:42 AM 
Posted By Del Tapparo on 03 Feb 2011 06:33 PM 
I agree with the aformentioned 1 hour clinics. You lose the audience after about 40 mins anyway. 

That's what I've found as well. However, I thnk I'd allow at least an hour and a half for the room for setup and questions following for those who might want to stay.

I've had that experience when giving prior clinics. 

1.5 hour clinics would work.... The body of the clinic could be 45 minutes to a hour. The rest could be Q and A. Those that want to stay and talk would be ok. If not then every body goes about his business.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Since most of my Aristo buildings are now faded I would like to see something on how to repaint them for someone that has never really done any small detail painting. How to take them apart without breaking them or masking them and whats the best way to paint them either air brush or paint brush or paint can etc. In general painting and repairing/refurbishing. 

Also how to setup irrigation systems etc. Alot of my plants died here in Oklahoma last year due to the heat and not enough water.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Terry Jackson on 21 Feb 2011 10:23 AM 
Since most of my Aristo buildings are now faded I would like to see something on how to repaint them for someone that has never really done any small detail painting. How to take them apart without breaking them or masking them and whats the best way to paint them either air brush or paint brush or paint can etc. In general painting and repairing/refurbishing. 

Also how to setup irrigation systems etc. Alot of my plants died here in Oklahoma last year due to the heat and not enough water. 

I think a building painting clinic would be interesting too.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Norm should do a clinic on rock laying. He did an excellent job when he lived in Arkansas.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Would Norm have to bring his own rocks?


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I think an outdoor clinic with hands-on working artificial rock work would be great. That one could easily take a two hour block.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By benshell on 03 Feb 2011 02:38 PM 
I think 2 hour sessions are too long. If it can't be taught in 45 min (1 hour time blocks) then it's too much for one session. I'd also rather not see a conflict with the layout tours, but I do understand there's limited time in the evenings. Still, three one hour (or 45 min) sessions each evening for three evenings would be 9 time slots, and if there are three rooms going at the same time that's 27 sessions. 
I don't think the intent was to have a two-hour session, but a two-hour block of time for the room. That gives time to set up and prepare, 45-60 minutes for the session, then plenty of time for those hold overs with more questions, etc. and time to clean and pack up. That's where multiple rooms really work well, staggering the clinics between rooms.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems to me getting stoned would be a good clinic.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Seems to me getting stoned would be a good clinic."

Marty;

That really depends on whether the "getting stoned" is related to Hebrews of or Hippies. Hippies - probably okay. Hebrews - not so good - Just read in the Old Testiment!









Yours with tongue-in-cheek, David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OH RATS!! Saw a typo too late to fix it! 
"Hebrews of Hippies" should read "Hebrews or Hippies." The Hippy method for getting stoned may not be good for your health, but usually doesn't cause harm in small doses. The Hebrew method of getting stoned will kill you. (And since I am not without sin, I'll try to refrain from casting the first stone. - Heck I'd just as soon make stone soup!)


----------

